# Orange County SC signs Diego Lopez (Chino)



## OrangeCountyDad (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/1051490

"Orange County SC announced the signing of U.S. U-17 International, Diego Lopez. Lopez, a Southern California native, joins OCSC after recently competing for Atlanta Untied 2 of the USL Championship.

The 17-year-old from Chino, CA has made numerous appearances with the U.S. Youth National teams for both the U-15s and U-17s. Most notably scoring the game tying goal versus Brazil in the Nike International Friendlies tournament in 2017..."


----------

